# Mechanical Breath Exam specifications



## ndg1978 (Mar 26, 2015)

Under the Mechanical Breath Exam Specifications by NCEES , under the topic of Energy /Power systems item no. 3 &amp; 4 is Energy Balance and Mass Balance.

Can someone please let me know which chapters in MERM are for these two items?


----------



## kfrazie1 (Mar 26, 2015)

My bet is vapor power equipment and gas turbine cycles. You land up doing a lot of mass enthalpy balance with these problems.


----------



## ndg1978 (Mar 27, 2015)

That does make sense. Thanks for the reply kfrazie1!


----------

